# Best online riding courses?



## S in Seattle (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm an AA training in eventing. I like to have videos going in the background while at work (I swear, I'm doing my job!) and have been watching YouTube instructional videos, but some promote paid courses like Equitopia Center, Aiken USCA, and Noelle Floyd. 

Has anyone found any of the paid sites to be particularly useful? My trainer is awesome and I have a dozen books I should read, but if any are good additions, let me know!


----------

